
New Zealand Man Gets 21 Months for Sharing Video of Christchurch Attacks - refurb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/18/world/asia/new-zealand-video.html
======
smpetrey
> The man, Philip Arps, had pleaded guilty in April to charges of distributing
> objectionable content. In addition to sharing the gunman’s video online, Mr.
> Arps sent a copy of it to be doctored to look like a first-person-shooter
> video game, featuring cross hairs and a body count.

> Mr. Arps had told the police that he thought the Christchurch massacre was
> “awesome,” and he had likened himself to Rudolf Hess, the Nazi deputy to
> Hitler who tried to negotiate peace, reported Christchurch Court News.

21 Months well earned if you ask me. I hope he loses the appeal.

~~~
refurb
We now imprison people for having objectionable beliefs?

